# Any Misting Attachment for Kobalt 80V Brushless Blower?



## reducingspam1day (Aug 7, 2020)

Hello,

I am a new home owner and would like to spray around my house for mosquitos. I have a FlowZone Cyclone and an 80V Brushless Leaf Blower. I am trying to find a misting attachment that might work with my blower (some examples are (1) https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Genuine-STIHL-Sprayer-Nozzle-Tip-SR200-SR320-SR340-SR420-4203-700-6318-OEM-/184223899081?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&shqty=1&isGTR=1#shId (2) Echo Misting Nozzle 21250001111 21250001112) or connect my FlowZone sprayer to something like the mosquito sniper system (https://mosquitosnipersystem.com/) as I have a large yard and this would significantly help reduce the amount of product and effort it will take. If there are any contraptions I could build to connect my FlowZone sprayer to any of these options, I am willing to go parts hunting.

Thank you in advance for the help!

Thanks!


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

The sniper system looks good. But before you spend any money, just give it a shot with your sprayer. Hold the nozzle in the air stream and see what the results are. If they are good, you could get the sniper system or if you want to go cheap, just duct tape the sprayer wand on and go at it.


----------



## Mosquito Sniper (Jun 26, 2020)

We are looking for someone to test our system with a FloZone sprayer. Would you be interested? Contact us at 8472048981


----------

